# Duke and the evil rubber toy



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Such a cute video! I could, and have, sat and watched the puppy play for hours. I love his little bark, I called it the "squeaky toy bark". I miss it, Bentley now has his big boy bark


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Duke is gorgeous! Very cute video!


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Very cute !


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Loved it! I kept finding myself marveling at the size of his paws...lol! He's a nice looking boy!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

So cute!!!! I remember when Brew was that small (a couple months ago)


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

so cute! Love how he figures out in the end to actually chew it!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

That was fun to watch.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you for making me smile. Had to turn the volume down so my two would not be riled up but it was fun, fun, fun to watch.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

What a cute video! :--heart:


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad y'all enjoyed it.


----------

